# Free Plow Sites



## pipdipchip (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey. I don't know if this is the right forum or even the if anyone wants it but if anyone wants a basic web site for your business I'd be glad to do it for free. It's my hobby and I don't really care about money. I'm semi-professional and own several successful web pages. If you want, I can help you get a good deal on a domain and hosting if you wish. For more information, please contact me at [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## pipdipchip (Nov 21, 2004)

I've got a couple requests but I can probably do a few more if you need. I can't offer everyone one after so many or I'll get backlogged.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

what is "semi-professional"?


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

pipdipchip said:


> Hey. I don't know if this is the right forum or even the if anyone wants it but if anyone wants a basic web site for your business I'd be glad to do it for free. It's my hobby and I don't really care about money. I'm semi-professional and own several successful web pages. If you want, I can help you get a good deal on a domain and hosting if you wish. For more information, please contact me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks.


Not to be picky or anything, but do you have an example of some of your work? Probably a stupid question when it comes to getting a free website design, but I wouldn't want my customers to think it looked cheesy, know what I mean?

Buck


----------



## pipdipchip (Nov 21, 2004)

Of course. I'm currently running four sites, two fan sites, a personal site, and a informational site. I can only share one with you. The URL is http://www.wrt54g.com. However, this isn't really the best look into my current skills it will prove I'm not some GeoCities designer or something.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

pipdipchip.
Where in MN you located? What costs are involved in putting together a website and what kind of on-going costs are there? Would you be available to do updates and such? If so, what do you charge for that? I'm interested but I want to do a little research first. Thanks for your time.

Buck


----------



## pipdipchip (Nov 21, 2004)

Up North said:


> pipdipchip.
> Where in MN you located? What costs are involved in putting together a website and what kind of on-going costs are there? Would you be available to do updates and such? If so, what do you charge for that? I'm interested but I want to do a little research first. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Buck


I currently live in the Northwest metro. However, I'm from western Minnesota. As far as costs involved in making one, zero. The only cost is labor which I'm doing for free. Ongoing costs are pretty low. A yearly fee of $8.95 for the domain (i.e. plowsite.com) and depending on the host $3-10 a month for hosting. I found a pretty good package on GoDaddy.com for $3.95 a month. Other then the plow site, you can also use it for personal things as the plow site won't come near to using all the space provided. Which is quite large for the $3.95 a month. As for updates, I will be able to do them. However, I tend to design my sites so that they are quite easy to update by someone with little HTML background. That way you can change things whenever you want without having to wait for me. I'll probably setup the front page using a news script which requires no HTML to update. You would just login and use it sort of like an e-mail system. Oh and I'd do updates for free. I make enough off my other sites and this is a hobby for me. I'd love to help some of you guys out. I think that's all your questions.


----------



## pipdipchip (Nov 21, 2004)

I forgot to include a little about myself and my past work. I've been designing several years. I've made countless sites over the years. My fan sites are my main ones. I've also done others. I'm currently in CCNA training. I'm taking a web design class (don't think I need it  ) and in the spring I'll be taking A+ software and hardware. So I guess you could say I'm a nerd.


----------



## gmack616 (Nov 22, 2004)

pipdipchip said:


> I forgot to include a little about myself and my past work. I've been designing several years. I've made countless sites over the years. My fan sites are my main ones. I've also done others. I'm currently in CCNA training. I'm taking a web design class (don't think I need it  ) and in the spring I'll be taking A+ software and hardware. So I guess you could say I'm a nerd.


how much does data transfer does the go daddy package include?


----------



## pipdipchip (Nov 21, 2004)

25GB Bandwidth (Data Transfer). No way would you ever use that much but will be nice to have. It also includes 500MB of space. So as I said, you can probably host a couple sites on that account if you wanted. It comes with 100 POP3 e-mails and supports PHP. It's on https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/hosting/landing.asp.


----------

